# Is there a build up formula for my skinny cat?



## PoppyLily (Jan 8, 2008)

Lily has always been a very small cat. We even had her checked as a kitten because of her size. There is nothing wrong with her and is healthy cat. 
The problem i have is that although she is a small cat she is really scrawny aswell since she had kittens. 
Her kittens went to their new homes in August. I just cant seem to get her weight back up. She eats all the time but its not doing any good. 
Is there anything i can buy to build her up a bit? Maybe some kind of formula?

Thanks


----------



## timtheosmum (Dec 15, 2008)

Hi, i have just added a post about my fat cat! How funny! Mine is fat though as he visits care homes and gets fed there and at home!

I dont know of anything to help a cat put on weight though. Hope you find something for her!


----------



## PoppyLily (Jan 8, 2008)

ha - very strange. Lily is an indoor cat so cant visit others or im sure she would. I have had a look on the internet but everything seems to be for overweight cats or fussy eaters. 
My mams cat often gets fed from other people. She just puts a little handful biscuits out for him now and hes quite happy with that. He must be the cheapest cat to keep ever, lol.


----------



## Coraline (Apr 22, 2008)

Lots of protein and fat will help her put weight on. So, in addition to her normal food give her raw, fatty pieces of meat. Chicken with the skin on, for example.. or pork chops, or minced meat. Not cooked, raw is best. 

Also, if you're feeding dry food normally consider changing to a better brand that has more nutrients such as Orijen or Applaws. 

And, if you're feeding wet food, also change these to better quality such as HiLife pouches or Applaws Kitten, Porta21, Bozita, etc. 

All this should help her put muscle, not fat on - which is what is healthy


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

Feed a good quality kitten foodyou could also give her kitten milk formula.


----------



## timtheosmum (Dec 15, 2008)

I heard that Iams was good for weight gain - i think my mums cat was on this when he lost weight.


----------



## lisamd (Jan 16, 2009)

After my mc boy had an op on his intestines he lost a lot of weight and was on 4 small meals a day, the vet also advised me to give him cat milk once a day it took him 6 months till he was at his ideal weight he still has two meals a day and cat milk i found felix was better for his somach but each cat is different but try cat milk if will take it definatly helped mine hope this helps


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Kitten food is probably your best bet to help build her up - but always a good quality one rather than supermarket's own. An alternative to cat milk is evap - you could give a small bowl of this diluted with a little water.


----------

